# Do Maltese's hiccup?



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Something weird just happened with Bella. It looked like she was hiccuping. Do Maltese's do that? It has now stopped, but is it something I should be concerned about?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Its normal....actually it happens to puppies caused by taking in too much air. Nothing for you to worry about if it was hiccups. Little Bella should be fine....:thumbsup:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Very common in puppies, yep


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, they do get hiccups. It seems to happen more often in puppies, but it is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Yep... Gracie hiccups all the time


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

As the others have said, it's pretty normal. I love it when Sophie hiccups


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Both of mine get hiccups every once and a while, Preston more often than London.


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

i always heard that puppies hiccup right before a growing spurt. nothing to worry about.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava gets the hiccups when I'm blow drying her hair, LOL


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone. My first Maltese never hiccuped so it was new to me.:ThankYou:


----------

